
Apply to Fast Forward's Tech Nonprofit Accelerator - jacobffwd
http://www.ffwd.org/programs/accelerator/
======
jacobffwd
Fast Forward is now accepting applications for their 2017 tech nonprofit
accelerator summer cohort: a crash course in entrepreneurship tailored
specifically to nonprofits building original tech to solve problems from
education to health care to human rights. Selected organizations receive: \-
$25,000 unrestricted grant \- In-person training in San Francisco from July-
September, 2017 \- Connections to 100+ expert mentors from both the tech and
social sectors \- Demo Day opportunity to pitch to an audience of more than
200 potential donors to unlock additional capital \- Intensive PR,
fundraising, and business modeling support \- Apply by March 31, 2017 \- Reach
out to Program Associate Jacob at jacob[at]ffwd.org with any questions.

